# A Little Deep, Technical Spearfishing



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Went out with some fishermen yesterday who were curious about a couple of spots so I was invited to make a dive or two and scope them out. 

A couple of these guys dive and loved making fun of my steel double tank, cave/tech rig....but when I surfaced with the fish they pipped down a bit.

The first turned out to be a couple of "chicken coups" in 198ft of water. The vis was terrible on top but opened up nicely about 50-60ft down. Was about 100ft on the bottom but was a little dark...or that was the tunnel vision from me being a bit narced!

I did manage a 25lb red grouper and a nice snapper. (21lbs)

The second spot turned out to be a pyramid in 167ft. It was a bit barren but landed the Almaco Jack there... big one 41lbs.

But the sun had dropped a bit and it was EXTREMELY dark. I am talking not much more than a night dive and I had no light. Shot the jack ascending a bit and silouhetted on the surface. Was kinda eerie. Will be bringing the cavelights.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice shootin' Brian!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats pretty cool Brian. Good shooting especially on the darker deeper locales. What mix do you dive to hit 198ft?


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Saweet! Nice job...:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice fish.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job... I've never seen an almaco that big before! Also never seen a red grouper diving, period. Pretty cool catches.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

great shooting man.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job man. Way deep for me... You da man.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

The mix used was a very slight nitrox mix. I blended this a week ago for the guns and hoses tournament but was unable to enter. It was 23% Nitrox but dove on the computers as 21%.

Had pure (100%) 02 as a deco gas as usual.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I can imagine you were narced out of your mind without any helium in the mix!


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Great shootin. Are the chicken coops public #'s ???


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

The narcosis was not as bad as I expected..or I am pretty resistant to it...all those years ofbeing a functioning, beer swigging, alcoholic gave me a great deal of practice!

Had a little giddiness and a little tunnel vision but was able to keep my wits about me quite well.

As for the numbers..we were on the Mass!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great job Brian!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the MASS. Shot some great fish off of it!


----------

